

New NSA Whistleblower Reveals Legal Basis for NSA Spying on Citizens - geophile
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/07/a-new-surveillance-whistleblower-emerges/374722/

======
greenyoda
There was an article on Executive Order 12333 from the Washington Post
(written by John Napier Tye, the whistleblower) a couple of days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8056735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8056735)
(121 points, 11 comments)

